# Frost seeding Festulolium



## Don Pine (Feb 2, 2012)

Broadcast 30# per acre Duo Festulolium into an established alfalfa field today. Hoping enough takes to allow grazing this summer.

Years ago an "old-timer" taught me to frost seed clover after the last Full Moon in February. I've had good luck following his adage. But I've never frost seeded grass before. Going to sow clover in the morning.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Duo Fest. is fantastic!

I learned to frost seed on the last snow of the winter, but we haven't had any snow this year (1.1" total).

You might be a touch early for frost seeding right now, but this year is a tough call because of the warmer winter. I'm waiting another two weeks.

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would like to frost seed, but I just don't think it would work here. We are known for having nice 70-80 degree days in March and April so the seeds will sprout then hard freezes the end of April so it will die.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Do it all the time here and works good . The grass will take a little longer to get going but if your after summer pasture should do great . especially in alfalfa .


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> ...I learned to frost seed on the last snow of the winter, but we haven't had any snow this year (1.1" total).
> 
> You might be a touch early for frost seeding right now, but this year is a tough call because of the warmer winter....
> 
> Ralph


Frost seeding on top of snow has almost always been my best success.

I have found in most situations it is never to early to frost seed. The longer the seed is out there before germination can take place the better. From 20 years of frost seeding here, and feed back from customers in many states over the last 16 years, that has been the consensus. Better early than late. There are areas where it does not work well, but any place east of the eastern portions of ND, SD, NE, KS, OK and from the Canadian border south to at least southern MO, and areas east it should work well.


----------

